# CHAPITRAGE avec HANDBRAKE



## personnal (12 Novembre 2010)

Hello à tous,

trop bizarre, j'ai rippé un DVD avec HANDBRAKE et le chapitrage des scènes est à l'envers ou incohérent, bref, ne suit pas celui du film.

Une explication rationnelle ????


----------



## damien3091 (13 Novembre 2010)

salut ça m'est arrivé deux fois avec deux dvd disney :rose: ... bizarre ... à chaque fois il scanne 99 chapitres alors qu'il n'y en a moins que ça..


----------



## personnal (13 Novembre 2010)

damien3091 a dit:


> salut ça m'est arrivé deux fois avec deux dvd disney :rose: ... bizarre ... à chaque fois il scanne 99 chapitres alors qu'il n'y en a moins que ça..



ok, donc c'est normal ça doit être spécifique à disney puisque moi aussi ça m'est arrivé sur toy story 3 et cars.....


----------



## iTooms (15 Décembre 2010)

pareille, moi avec wall-e le film est tout mélangé !

est-ce que vos version DVD sont des éditions spéciales ? mon wall-e en est une et je me demandais si c'était pas à cause de ça ...


----------



## Romuald (15 Décembre 2010)

Où alors ce sont les secteurs bidons, destinés à empêcher la copie, qu'HB arrive à négliger, mais qui mettent un peu le bazar


----------



## bookbook (17 Décembre 2010)

Il faut d'abord ripper le dvd sur le disque dur avant d'utiliser HandBrake.


----------



## personnal (17 Décembre 2010)

bookbook a dit:


> Il faut d'abord ripper le dvd sur le disque dur avant d'utiliser HandBrake.



avec quel programme please...???

thx


----------



## Mungopark (17 Décembre 2010)

MacTheRipper marche très bien


----------



## personnal (18 Décembre 2010)

Mungopark a dit:


> MacTheRipper marche très bien



merci !!!!


----------



## bookbook (18 Décembre 2010)

RipIt est beaucoup plus performant.


----------



## thefutureismylife (26 Mars 2011)

vous faites comment pour les sous-titres avec HandBrake ?
Moi ils sont toujours incrusté dans la vidéo.


----------



## vhk (27 Mars 2011)

hello, tu uncheck la case 'burned in'.


----------



## thefutureismylife (25 Avril 2011)

Mais en décochant "Burned in" impossible de les retrouver après dans mon fichier.
Comment faites vous pour avoir un fichier vidéo VO et français avec les sous-titres activables ?

J'utilise HandBrake aussi (la dernière version), et je prends AppleTV 2 comme preset (pour qu'ils soient lisible sur mon Apple TV 2 ...).

Merci d'avance


----------



## bookbook (26 Avril 2011)

Effectivement c'est un peu la galère la gestion des sous-titres avec Handbrake.
Après plusieurs essais, je n'ai trouvé que VLC qui arrive à les lire et à les activer.
Pas réussi sur iTunes, QuickTime, et AppleTV 2.
Si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur également.


----------



## tof19 (29 Avril 2011)

Bonjour

J'essaye d'archiver en mp4 un dvd de Tom Sawyer. Il y a trois films sur un dvd. Lorsque je rippe avec Mactheripper et Handbrake je me retrouve avec seulement un seul film. Est ce possible d'avoir les trois fillms en un seul fichier, je n'ai pas trouvé l'otion dans handbrake.

Merci à tous

Bonne soirée


----------



## personnal (30 Avril 2011)

tof19 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'essaye d'archiver en mp4 un dvd de Tom Sawyer. Il y a trois films sur un dvd. Lorsque je rippe avec Mactheripper et Handbrake je me retrouve avec seulement un seul film. Est ce possible d'avoir les trois fillms en un seul fichier, je n'ai pas trouvé l'otion dans handbrake.
> 
> ...



rippe chacun des films séparément puis utilise le logiciel split and concat pour les mettre bout à bout.


----------



## tof19 (2 Mai 2011)

Bonjour et merci pour la réponse Personnal

J'ai testé le logiciel. Le problème et que j'utilise Handbrake qui me rippe le DVD en mp4 ou mkv et ces formats ne sont pas reconnus par split and concat. 

Ai je oublié un truc dans la config  ?

Merci et bonne journée.


----------



## bookbook (7 Mai 2011)

Voir la marche à suivre quelques messages plus haut.
1) Ripper le dvd avec un logiciel fait pour (RipIt, Mac the ripper...)
2) Puis encoder avec Handbrake

Pour ton problème "Tom Sayer", il faut savoir que certains dvd de dessin animés ancien ne sont pas très bien fait (j'ai eu le problème avec les cités d'or). Sous Handbrake il faut jouer avec les cases "angle" et "chapitres" pour obtenir le résultat souhaité.
Pour les "Cités d'or", tous les épisodes étaient à la suite et ne formaient qu'un seul film. En choisissant bien les chapitres j'ai pu créer autant de fichiers vidéos que d'épisodes.


----------



## iTooms (13 Mai 2011)

exacte, j'ai eu le même problème avec Albator 78 ! un seul film mais les épisodes étaient entier tout les 4 chapitres ...
des fois c'est un peut galère mais normalement y'a une solution ...

la seule série que je n'arrive pas à mettre sur iTunes c'est Ulysse 31 !
rien a faire, ripit ok, mais une fois sur handbreak il n'y a que le 1er épisode. pourtant le fichier est sensé faire 1h30 !! très très bizarre ...

certains DVD comme beaucoup de walt disney s'affiche avec 99 chapitres sur handbreak.
si vous voyez que ça charge trop longtemps, pas d'hésitation, passez-les avec ripit en premier ... ce logiciel est magique ! 
maintenant je passe tout mes dvd avec ripit avant de les passer sous handbreak !

courage ... j'ai mis tout mes dvd : environ 270 filmes et 21 séries !
c'est très long à faire mais après, c'est trop le TOP de choisir ses films depuis l'AppleTV
tout est disponible tout de suite !
n'hésitez pas à mettre les pochettes des dvds, les titres, les genres ... etc etc ...


----------



## ericdlg (19 Août 2011)

Ben moi j'ai commencé à le faire avec l'Apple TV1, que j'ai toujours, depuis plus de 5 ans. Il y a maintenant 650 films dans mon iTunes, tous avec les infos, jaquettes et autres. Seul, soucis (à part blinder la sauvegarde), les infos qu'on entre dans iTunes ne s'affichent pas toutes sur l'Apple TV et on ne peut pas faire de classement type parental comme sur le store.


----------



## thefutureismylife (8 Novembre 2012)

Concernant la partie "sous-titre", j'utilise DVDRemaster qui fonctionne plutôt pas mal.

Mais si vous êtes intéressé sur le topic de la numérisation de DVD, rendez vous sur ce topic que je viens de lancer. Histoire que tout le monde s'exprime au meme endroit.

Donc à tous ceux qui suivent ce topic, je vous recommande, et j'attends vos réactions sur ce sujet. On est nombreux à se lancer dans la numérisation de nos DVD pour iPad, iPhone et Apple TV. 

Voici un topic universel : http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/dun-dvd-a-un-film-sur-lapple-tv-facon-itunes-store-1204318.html. J'espère que vous partagerez tous votre expérience dessus. 

Merci


----------

